# Stocking for new tank



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

So I got a new 20 gallon long tank. I really want some bright, energetic fish that seem curious (swim around and do fish stuff). I have a comet goldfish in there and I know its not the biggest tank but what would go well with him?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pdoyle2 said:


> So I got a new 20 gallon long tank. I really want some bright, energetic fish that seem curious (swim around and do fish stuff). I have a comet goldfish in there and I know its not the biggest tank but what would go well with him?


Goldfish are cold water fish so that kind of limits you. Get rid of the goldfish and you can have tropical fish if you get a heater.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

nothing to be completely honest. comet goldfish will get roughly 2 feet long, and are really meant for large ponds. They also produce a lot of waste, so watch your ammonia level regularly. They are also a coldwater fish and most fish you find at pet shops are tropical fish. They will not really live together.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

well he is six years old. and what other cold water fish are there? like, if i seperated them so to speak


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

from my personal experience: gold fish leave a ton of waist, you need a very powerful filtration system to sustain them.

and like the others said, they are cold water fish, so you cant put the tropical fish in there.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pdoyle2 said:


> well he is six years old. and what other cold water fish are there? like, if i seperated them so to speak


Assuming you want to stick with cold water fish Golden Dojo Loaches, Kuhli Loaches, Weather Loaches, and most Plecos are compatible in a cold water environment. As noted above though Comets will get way too big for most aquariums and belong in ponds.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah you need to get rid of it, one 6 year old comet goldfish is already too much for a tiny 20 gallon tank. If you feel like you have to add more go with Ghost Knife's suggestions but your being unfair to the fish, it needs a pond.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

i think you should get rid of the goldfish and get 15-20 cardinals or gold harlequins..they are real beautiful fishes...anyways a 20 gallon is way to small for a comet goldfish,they can grow up to 2ft long


----------

